# Home Audio Question



## Cobra611 (Apr 17, 2010)

I've had the same Pioneer Home Audio receiver since purchased new 1998. Connected to it, is a AudioSource 10 band graphic EQ. I love having it, as I prefer being able to set the sound closer to what I really like, and not just stuck with treble/bass adjustments. But, as well as the receiver still works, it's time to step into the 21st Century. My question is this. If I purchase a new receiver, is it possible to still be able to use the EQ even though my inputs will now be HDMI and not RCA type cables? I've considered the Pioneer VSX 1123 because it offers, via an iPad app, an EQ with ability to make adjustments. But, if I decide to save a few dollars and get a receiver that does not have an EQ built in, are there any connections to be made so I can run it through my current EQ? Or, will I be forced to spend the extra $$?

Thanks!!


----------



## kikkenit2 (Oct 26, 2006)

It depends somewhat how many speakers you connect to the receiver. Any speaker that is attached to an external amp (like most subwoofers) can have an analog eq placed between receiver and external amplifier. The 1123 has only front left/right and dual subwoofer preamp out. The next model up would have full (7.2 or more) preamp out. Most receivers have an internal manual digital parametric eq, but not 10 bands. Almost all models have an automatic eq built in, but most (including pioneer) don't eq the subwoofer out.

Audyssey xt & xt32 have auto subwoofer eq. The Yamaha 2030 and above does also. Pioneer doesn't offer that on any model. I use a lower level yamaha with no sub eq and a denon that does have it (xt32) and I can't tell a difference. The auto eq of the mains are noticeable. It is easy to turn it off in the manual speaker setup area of the menu. I also have a pioneer 1121 that has full preamp out and lots of power. They all sound great with decent speakers and the receiver settings adjusted properly. If you don't use a subwoofer all this paragraph is meaningless. So what speakers are you connecting?


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

We use Yamaha here in my house. They are bottom of the line and mid line price range. My bottom of the line AVR has and EQ built in and does not have HDMI connections. It is a few years old. The new bottom of the line has several HDMI Inputs. The EQ is just 5 levels of adjustment. They show up on my Yamaha screen at one level at a time and you can adjust that level.
My son's is a higher model with the HDMI connections and has onscreen ( on the TV ) for it's graphics and settings. I am not sure how his looks but I know he has the settings also.

Now that I have written the above, I am beginning to think that those adjustments are for the center speaker and not all of the speakers. I will check that out later today when I move from this room to the Den where the TV is.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

If you really want/need the ability to EQ, I highly recommend bumping up to model with the Audyssey built-in. Since your EQ is all analog, it wont be able to hold a candle to the sound quality of a new modern av receiver. The Audyssey system with run tests tones, and adjust accordingly for room and speaker conditions to give you the best sound your environment is able to produce.


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

In order for us to help you, we need to know your intent. Are you looking into a Home Theater system or just a Stereo receiver. Do you have a phono turntable and listen to a lot of vinyl? If you are looking into using the receiver with your TV, what type of TV do you have? Is it a flat panel TV with HDMI inputs? Do you have a Blu-ray DVD player? What kind of speakers do you have? If you are planning to go the Home Theater route, you should have at least a 5.1 speaker configuration -- front right and left, front center, subwoofer and surround right and left. A 7.1 system would add either rear or presence speakers; a 7.2 system would add a second subwoofer. Another consideration is the need for wiring to your surround and rear speakers. If you can't hard wire them, you'll have to come up with a wireless configuration.

As others have said, your existing equalizer is not appropriate for a modern system. Although standalone modern parametric equalizers are available, they really aren't necessary for the typical home theater environment.

Regarding receivers: don't limit yourself to Pioneer when you make your receiver decision. Yamaha and Denon make excellent consumer grade receivers. There are many other higher end receivers available in the marketplace. Realize that very few modern receivers have a built - in phono preamplifier, so you either need a standalone preamp or a turntable with built-in preamp.

As a last thought - go over to AVSForum and do some research there.


----------



## Cobra611 (Apr 17, 2010)

Thank you all for your quick and info filled responses. I apologize for taking this long to check back. Essentially, my home theater is non existent right now. I've been waiting on funds so I can finish off the remaining area of my basement. It's not big by any means...I'm lucky if it's 300 sq ft., but the layout will allow good seating. I'm running audio from that old Pioneer receiver to just a pair of Klipsch bookshelf speakers (I believe the B-2), that I bought new in '07. They still sound very good, considering they hardly get used. I will complete either a 5.1 or 7.1 setup when the time comes.

I'm not an audiophile by any stretch of the imagination, so my knowledge is little, about products. I am, though, big into movies and sports. So, they will be watch mainly through the new system. At the same time I get a receiver, I plan on adding a 55" LED instead of moving my 55" Samsung LCD from the living room upstairs. Great picture, still, but will be 5 years old this summer.


----------

